# Orchid bad shed - could be helpable



## Jwonni (Jan 20, 2006)

When i woke up wednesday my orchid female was on the bottom just getting her last bit of the old skin off and there seems to be a problem with her arms

The typical mantis threat with arms to either side is the best way i can describe it but constantly she has not walked far but she has turned around so her legs appear fine when i got her out onto my bed she was looking around watching my mam so she seems alert

i tweezer fed her a cricket and her arms were moving but not coming round the front to grab so i guess she has very limited moveability in them

So if i tweezer feed her and she gets to her next shed are there good odds her arms will work after the next shed? and will she be able to shed without the use of her arms?

also is it fine to shed on a side of a tank so vertically or is it best if when she nears next shed i try and have the cloth she is on hanging horizontally so she is upside down?


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 16, 2006)

Just to let any future n00bs who may come across this problem and get as many replies as me !!!

My Orchid was hand fed till her next shed she then refused a couple of days and shed to adulthood

her arms are better but not quite right she has not struck at food and i am still hand feeding her but they are in front now and not too the side and she has most of the use of them and can grab/walk using them

and the lack of striking may not be a problem when ya consider how small the little males are much safer for them


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 10, 2006)

ok another update she is still going on fine still hand feeding and last night when i came in she had laid an ooth (her first) now she did have a male in with her for one night and half a day till i came in and she had cornered him so i seperated them

they were in the same place the night i put em in as they were when i woke up so i dont beleive there would have been any mating but as i wasnt awake there is a chance

she laid it very close tothe floor so i dont know if there would be room but i expect it tonbe infertile anyway


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a P. Wahlbergii adult female that lost both of her Tibia (spelling?) but she matured into adult and mated alright (well at least i have no worry of her eating my male) and laid an ooth few days ago. Hopefully yours will be alright. Try to introduce the orchid male right at the back of the female, so far i have 80% successful rate doing this, but the orchid male was 1 month as adult so he is quite "mature" for mating.


----------

